# Cub Cadet Hydrostatic drive oils.



## tp21 (Feb 15, 2016)

Can anyone tell me the best alternative to the specified "Cadet Drive System Fluid Plus" oil for my model's transmission and what weight / Grade of oil it is?


----------



## rcbe (Aug 26, 2015)

tell us what cub model you have.....


----------



## joetx (Mar 19, 2016)

Cub Cadet 1650.


----------



## rcbe (Aug 26, 2015)

per the owners manual, IH Hy-Tran fluid. Such can be had at your local Cub Cadet Dealer.


----------



## denniscary (Jun 6, 2016)

How about for the cub cadet 7254


----------



## rcbe (Aug 26, 2015)

http://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/003/9/5/3950-cub-cadet-7254-transmission.html


----------

